# Show much breast of chicken is considered a meal for a chi



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

http://


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brix (Jun 17, 2013)

Well with raw feeding, a dog should eat 2-5% of it's body weight in a day (depends on the dog, some need more some less). My 2.5kg chi eats total 100g of raw food a day (50g+50g).


----------

